# Silent Wings 2 auf Noctua NH-D15 - nicht so toll!?



## Emiterr123 (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor kurzem den Noctua NH-D15 gekauft und es war von Anfang an klar, dass ich die Silent Wings 2 dranmachen werde. Jetzt muss ich aber leider sagen, dass ich voll enttäuscht bin. Der Luftstrom ist deutlich zu vernehmen und nervt einfach. Habe gelesen, dass die SW 2 um einiges leiser sein sollen als der NF-A15. 
SW 2 als Gehäuselüfter top, auf dem CPU Kühler ein Flop!?

Habe wieder die Noctua Lüfter draufgesetzt, sind deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Moerli_me (22. Februar 2015)

Von der Sinnhaftigkeit generell sehr gute Noctua Lüfter gegen nicht wirklich bessere Silent Wings zu ersetzten (imho) mal abgesehen sollten diese nicht lauter sein als die Noctua Lüfter.
Eigentlich sogar ein wenig leiser da sie zusätzlich etwas langsamer drehen. 

Hast du die Lüfter auch geregelt? Bei ~500rpm sollten diese wirklich nicht "deutlich zu vernehmen" sein. Wenn die aber unter Volllast laufen würde es mich nicht wundern.

Also -> Lüftergeschwindigkeit checken, drosseln (BIOS/UEFI oder Speedfan), die Ruhe genießen


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Februar 2015)

Welche Variante der SW 2 hast du denn und wie sind diese angeschlossen?


----------



## Watertouch (22. Februar 2015)

Vllt an 3 Pin angeschlossen?


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab billige Pure Wings auf dem CPU-Kühler und die hört man nicht.

Evtl. sind deine nicht angesteuert von der Drehzahl her ?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Februar 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen das sich mein 2. Noctua Lüfter der hinter dem Kühlkörper ist auch lauter - besonders wenn nicht die dicken Abstandshalter verwendet werden.

Bei maximaler Drehzahl der Noctua mit 1500 Umdrehungen war es sogar unerträglich im Vergleich und ich musste den Drossel Adapter dranklemmen jetzt dreht der maximal mit ca. 1200 und das hat schon einiges gebracht.

Ich hab übrigens den NH-U14S also ist es nicht direkt vergleichbar aber das sind halt meine Erfahrungen atm evtl. hilft dir


----------



## Emiterr123 (22. Februar 2015)

Moerli_me schrieb:


> Von der Sinnhaftigkeit generell sehr gute Noctua Lüfter gegen nicht wirklich bessere Silent Wings zu ersetzten (imho) mal abgesehen sollten diese nicht lauter sein als die Noctua Lüfter.
> Eigentlich sogar ein wenig leiser da sie zusätzlich etwas langsamer drehen.
> 
> Hast du die Lüfter auch geregelt? Bei ~500rpm sollten diese wirklich nicht "deutlich zu vernehmen" sein. Wenn die aber unter Volllast laufen würde es mich nicht wundern.
> ...



Unter Last ca. 700 Umdrehungen. Habe die Lüfter an einer Steuerung hängen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Februar 2015)

Sicher dass es die SW 2 sind?

Wie schaut es mit Gehäuselüftern aus?
Grafikkarte?


----------



## Emiterr123 (22. Februar 2015)

Hatte auch den LNA dran und fand sie echt leise, wollte sie nur noch einen Ticken leiser.  Ich mach jetzt auch wieder die NF-A15 drauf.  Gefallen mir, zumindest auf dem CPU Kühler, deutlich besser.


----------



## Emiterr123 (22. Februar 2015)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Welche Variante der SW 2 hast du denn und wie sind diese angeschlossen?



SW 2 140mm PWM, habe sie an der Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kaze Master II hängen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber keine PWM Regelung.


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Emiterr123,

Schwer vorstellbar, dass du den Lüfter bei einer Drehzahl von 700 RPM wahrnimmst. Bist du wirklich sicher, dass nicht ein anderer Lüfter ursächlich ist?
Hast du den Lüfter schon separat getestet?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Emiterr123 (24. Februar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Emiterr123,
> 
> Schwer vorstellbar, dass du den Lüfter bei einer Drehzahl von 700 RPM wahrnimmst. Bist du wirklich sicher, dass nicht ein anderer Lüfter ursächlich ist?
> Hast du den Lüfter schon separat getestet?
> ...



Hallo Marco,

bin ganz sicher, dass es die SW 2 sind. Vielleicht ist auch das Lager kaputt, aber ich höre sie ganz deutlich aus dem Nanoxia Deep Silence 1. War auch der Grund warum ich vom Dark Rock Pro 3 zum Noctua NH-D15 gewechselt bin. Als Netzteil habe ich das Dark Power Pro 10 550W (max. 0,2 Sone). Bin auch mit dem Ohr an die Lüfter, Lüfter vom Grafikkartenkühler und  in der Front sind leise (leichtes Pfeifen, auch der be quiet! SW2).


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo Emiterr123,

nun, du hattest von einem deutlich hörbaren Luftstrom berichtet...



> [...]Der Luftstrom ist deutlich zu vernehmen und nervt einfach.[...]



Bei einem defekten Lager müsste es dann ja ein mechanisches Geräusch sein. 
Wenn dem so ist, handelt es sich um ein schadhaftes Produkt und du solltest es zur Garantie einsenden, oder den Mangel über die Gewährleistung deines Händlers abwickeln.
Ein Vergleich macht dann vorerst keinen Sinn, da ein defektes Lager jeden normal funktionierenden Lüfter übertönen wird.

Hinweise zur Garantieabwicklung findest du hier

Wenn du weitere Hilfe benötigst, melde dich bitte noch einmal.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## NuVirus (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte diesen lauten Luftstrom auch als ich einen 2. Lüfter für meinen Nh-u14S geholt hatte.
Es hatte dann schon etwas geholfen die dickeren Abstandhalter für den Lüfter zu verbauen der sozusagen die Luft anzieht vom Kühlblock - war wohl sonst zu nah davor 

Mal zur Erklärung was ich meine:
Gehäuse Rückseite    150mm Lüfter - Kühlblock - 150mm Noctua der durch den Kühlkörper bläst. 

Falls möglich teste mal mit höherem Abstand zum Lüfter der am Kühlkörper ansaugt 

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Februar 2015)

Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein kann ich dir im Moment nicht wirklich folgen.

Ist es nun ein mechanisches Geräusch (Lager), oder ist es definitiv ein durch den Luftstrom verursachtes Geräusch?

Vielleicht helfen ein paar aussagekräftige Bilder...?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## NuVirus (26. Februar 2015)

Hängt wohl mit dem Abstand vom Lüfter zum Kühlkörper zusammen denn als ich die beiden Noctua Lüfter getauscht (sind baugleich) war es das gleiche Ergebnis also liegt es nicht am Lager sondern eher Luftstrom. 
Aber ist halt auch nen anderer Kühler aber das ist mir halt aufgefallen beim testen. 
Das trat aber erst richtig bei höheren Umdrehungen auf und deshalb hab ich den vorderen Lüfter (also der zusätzliche der nicht Standard ist) mit nem Low noise adapter auf 1200 statt 1500 begrenzt und so ist es erträglich. 
Mit dem kleineren Abstand war es noch wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## Emiterr123 (26. Februar 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hmm, um ehrlich zu sein kann ich dir im Moment nicht wirklich folgen.
> 
> Ist es nun ein mechanisches Geräusch (Lager), oder ist es definitiv ein durch den Luftstrom verursachtes Geräusch?
> 
> ...


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Februar 2015)

Nun ist es also ein Luftstromgeräusch?
Bei einer geringen Drehzahl kann im Grunde so ein Geräusch gar nicht entstehen. Aus welcher Entfernung und unter welchen Bedingungen hörst du das Geräusch?

Um eine einwandfreie Ausleitung der Wärme aus dem Kühlkörper zu gewährleisten , solltest du den Lüfter immer plan am Kühlkörper anliegen lassen. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Emiterr123 (2. März 2015)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Nun ist es also ein Luftstromgeräusch?
> Bei einer geringen Drehzahl kann im Grunde so ein Geräusch gar nicht entstehen. Aus welcher Entfernung und unter welchen Bedingungen hörst du das Geräusch?
> 
> Um eine einwandfreie Ausleitung der Wärme aus dem Kühlkörper zu gewährleisten , solltest du den Lüfter immer plan am Kühlkörper anliegen lassen.
> ...



Der Rechner steht etwa 50 Zentimeter von mir entfernt auf dem Boden (Parkett). Der Abstand zur Wand (Beton) beträgt etwa 0,3 Meter. Die Lüfter liegen plan auf dem Kühlkörper auf.


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. März 2015)

Hallo Emiterr123,

ich befürchte wir werden das Problem aus der Ferne nicht lösen können. Du müsstest den Lüfter bitte zur Durchsicht einsenden, damit wir dein Problem hier Vorort begutachten können.

Danke für dein Verständnis.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Emiterr123 (2. März 2015)

Okay danke!


----------

